# Double Bar Roadsters, it’s all about DBRs here.



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 10, 2022)

This is a thread on anything Double Bar Roadsters, discussions on any manufacturers that made these distinct frame design and differences.  During the Cyclone Coaster swap and DBR featured ride, I thought let’s take pictures of the DBRs that were there, maybe in addition a picture of their bikes with their owners. And so that’s what I did, which will start off this thread with our friend Mike...





@fordmike65 Mike with his '36 Huffman...




...badged Road Master




@CWCMAN Eddie with his '36 CWC.  Didn't get an image of his badge




@Eddie_Boy our '36 Schwinn DcurvedBR...




...badged Excelsior




Mi amor with our '36 Colson...




...badged Colson




@birdzgarage Jason's '36 Colson...




...badged Goodyear Wingfoot




@srfndoc Todd's '36 CWC...




...badged Speed




@tripple3 Mark "Sparky" with his '36 CWC, which has a wonderful and cool story behind the bike...




...badged Clipper




Our '36 Colson


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 10, 2022)

Continuing with Marty...




@cyclingday Marty with his '38 CWC built...




...badged Berry Cohen Special




BCS for Berry Cohen Special




Berry Cohen Special from Atlanta




2 speed CWC




@cyclonecoaster.com Frank with his '37-'38 Schwinn DcurvedBR tall frame...




...badged Goodrich




@TWBikesnstripes Tom with his '36 Colson Roadmaster suspension...




...badged Sears Chief




@John john with his '37 Huffman...




...badged Dayton




Tuktha with her '36 Huffman...








...badged Fleetwod


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 10, 2022)

Coming at you from
Texas

30s Iver

38 TF  DBR


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2022)

I gotta admit. When I first got into collecting, I was drawn more to the straightbar frames. I settled on a 36 doublebar aka "rainbow" frame project in primer as my first real vintage bike, but still longed for a straightbar. After picking up a couple nicer doublebars in original paint, I've grown to really appreciate them. Here are a few of the Colsons doublebars in my herd. The only non-Colson is the '36 Huffman pictured above in @Eddie_Boy's first post.

I have a couple more LWB doublebar projects in que, but am still gathering parts.


My first original doublebar, the '36 "Crusty Colson". Badged True Value Roadway







1937 LWB dated frame with leftover stock '36 fenders in rare chrome. Badged Flyer





1936 LWB also equipped with deep fenders badged Flyer











Early 1936 LWB with tubular fork badged Del Mar







Exceptionally nice 1937 LWB badged Olympic







I usually stick to stock, or close to it, but had a lil fun with an early '36 and parts lying around the garage.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 10, 2022)

My old 36 CWC dbl i rescued from the coast where it was stored as a beach bike. Now in the hands of a friend.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2022)

A Double Bar in plan form, but a Five Bar in the third dimension.






The 1938 Monark built, Hawthorne Twinbar.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 11, 2022)

Iver DBR and a 35/36 CWC still in my herd and a few who got away.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> CWC still in my herd and a few who got away.



Wayne told me he bought this Beautiful blue RoadMaster from you Don;
probably back when you were @SchwinnDoggy 🥰



Purposely parked Lt.Col. Dick Weissner's 1936 Clipper, for the opportunity.🥳
The Future is Now! 
Pic taken by Marty @cyclingday November 6, 2022
Pike in Long Beach, Cyclone Coaster monthly Ride & Bi-Annual Bike Swap!😍

Super-Awesome to connect with you Eddie & your Bride!😍
Great thread too!




1936 "Coral Colson" LWB DBR Hot Rod built by Scott @rustjunkie 
Added to the "Century Riders" list quiver.😎


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 11, 2022)

Crappy pic of my DBR Schwinn Lincoln


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2022)

I have a second version cwc, badge outline is the inverted roadmaster shape, maybe a Fleet Wing. Had a Monark chain ring in the pic. Also have a lwb '37 Colson, also unbadged.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 12, 2022)

What about Shelby made bikes?


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 12, 2022)

My '37 Shelby Cadillac 3 speed, fenders and drop stand coming soon.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 12, 2022)

My '40 CWC Hawthorne I recently sold.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 12, 2022)

37 Colson LWB double bar I sold recently:


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 12, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!... ✌️  🤝  ✌️ 
HOPE MY (R.M.36.From..CWC) COUNTS.!
Process.!





Restauracion.!! PASO @ PASO.. ✌️🥰🥰✌️
 LOVE THE GREATEST CLEVELAND.OH. Y,
SUS BIKES.!  ✌️✌️✌️🥰✌️✌️✌️


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2022)

bikecrazy said:


> Crappy pic of my DBR Schwinn Lincoln
> 
> View attachment 1729743



I had one of these Lasalle badged Schwinn's several years ago that I sold way to cheap and still regret to this day... Wish I could find another one... RideOn....


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2022)

Put quite a few miles on this CWC built WF dbl bar before it moved north!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 13, 2022)

Cool thread! If anyone is looking for a early schwinn double bar project I’ve got frame locking fork and chaingaurd in primer looking for a great new home with Bfg badge and stencils! Love Marty’s with the suicidal 2spd! So sik


----------



## BcCleta (Nov 13, 2022)

I have cochinas sister, marrana! 36 Schwinn DBR.


----------



## tech549 (Nov 14, 2022)

here are a couple, hawthorne and colson!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2022)

1937 AERO KING DBR by Schwinn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1937 AERO KING DBR by Schwinn
> View attachment 1732009View attachment 1732010View attachment 1732011



Really nice Areo King Mark..Love the badge too.. RideOn...


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2022)

'37 Chrome Master


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> '37 Chrome Master
> 
> View attachment 1732185
> View attachment 1732188
> View attachment 1732189


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 14, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> '37 Chrome Master
> 
> View attachment 1732185
> View attachment 1732188
> View attachment 1732189


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1732276



😎


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2022)

I’d be tempted to chrome that saddle, and those rims.
I mean, “ Chome on man!”
If it don’t go, Chrome it!
🤣


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 14, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> '37 Chrome Master
> 
> View attachment 1732185
> View attachment 1732188
> View attachment 1732189



Beautiful 😍 bike...Mr.!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 14, 2022)

One from our neighbors to the north. Canadian 1940 CCM 28" double bar roadster. Tall frame, great riding bike.


----------



## Rattman13 (Nov 14, 2022)

More upgrades for my '37 Shelby Cadillac Roadster. Correct art deco stem (thanks PlasticNerd), Correct McCauley fenders with flat stays, and a new seat bag. Next comes a drop stand and clip.


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 14, 2022)

A few I’ve had over the years:








Schwinn DBR, badged Pioneer. Never should have let go of this one. Cobalt is stunning !








Colson DBR, stripped and clear coated.








Schwinn DBR, badged Lincoln






Another Colson DBR, badged Delmar


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2022)

Yeah, that cobalt blue Pioneer was a keeper. Doh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2022)

Have any Schwinn DBR's been found equipped with Gothic fenders?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 14, 2022)

*37 Shelby Flyer



*


----------



## FICHT 150 (Nov 16, 2022)

Is this a Roadster? Seems like it is a double bar.1941 Colson Scout.

Ted


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 16, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> This is a thread on anything Double Bar Roadsters, discussions on any manufacturers that made these distinct frame design and differences.  During the Cyclone Coaster swap and DBR featured ride, I thought let’s take pictures of the DBRs that were there, maybe in addition a picture of their bikes with their owners. And so that’s what I did, which will start off this thread with our friend Mike...
> 
> View attachment 1729184
> @fordmike65 Mike with his '36 Huffman...
> ...



Great bikes Eddie. It looks like you are having fun in the California sun. It's to darn cold up here now.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 18, 2022)

Here are a few that I have in my herd now. A 36 W.F. Badged double bar, and a 39 badged as a Pilot. Also another 36 Roadmaster badged.


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2022)

Here's my two.....
39 Colson as found, badged Packard,
and '37 Shelby as ridden. Badged Western Flyer.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Nov 18, 2022)

I was totally serious when I asked the question-is my Colson Scout a Roadster? 

The only bikes I know for sure that are Roadsters are the English 28” wheel DL1 type bikes.

Anybody out there want to clue me in? When talking balloon tire bikes, what defines “Roadster”.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 18, 2022)

Any Manton & Smith  
DBRs Out there?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Any Manton & Smith
> DBRs Out there?



Wondering that myself.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2022)

1939 Snider Twinbar Rustjunkie Hot Rod


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Is this a Roadster? Seems like it is a double bar.1941 Colson Scout.
> 
> Ted
> 
> View attachment 1733764



@FICHT 150 definitely a double bar.  The "Double Bar" has 2 "parallel" top tubes with a straight down tube.


Shawn Michael said:


> Great bikes Eddie. It looks like you are having fun in the California sun. It's to darn cold up here now.



Thanks @Shawn Michael.  We had a blast in SoCal.  Cool but sunny still.  Enjoying the beautiful Fall colors here in the valley.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Have any Schwinn DBR's been found equipped with Gothic fenders?



Here you go @fordmike65.  Found these images here posted by Spence36.  The only Schwinn DcruvedBR with peaked fenders that I have seen.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> Here you go @fordmike65.  Found these images here posted by Spence36.  The only Schwinn DcruvedBR with peaked fenders that I have seen.
> 
> View attachment 1736858
> 
> ...



I forgot about that one! What an exquisite specimen!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> Here you go @fordmike65.  Found these images here posted by Spence36.  The only Schwinn DcruvedBR with peaked fenders that I have seen.
> 
> View attachment 1736858
> 
> ...



Iv seen this ride in a previous thread same pics though. Get it out for some fresh air . Very cool ride for sure!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 21, 2022)

This one wandered in recently sad and saddle-less. It's BFG badged and right up my alley!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> This one wandered in recently sad and saddle-less. It's BFG badged and right up my alley!
> 
> View attachment 1737078



Love that BFG Filigree!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Iv seen this ride in a previous thread same pics though. Get it out for some fresh air . Very cool ride for sure!



@Kickstand3, I found the images here on the thread "Post your Schwinn double bar roadsters" posted back in '14.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

Here's one I haven't posted yet taken earlier this month.





'36 Colson and '36 Schwinn DcurvedBR.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That's it. We gotta have a Double Bar ride here in SoCal! How cool would it be to see different manufacture's versions of the same frame design side by side!



While I was reading through the thread "Post your Schwinn double bar roadsters", I saw this quote from @fordmike65, which was posted on Jan. 3, 2017.  Mike brought up the idea to me earlier this year also in January when I was finishing up our '36 Schwinn DcurvedBR.  5 years later, this happened....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> While I was reading through the thread "Post your Schwinn double bar roadsters", I saw this quote from @fordmike65, which was posted on Jan. 3, 2017.  Mike brought of the idea to me earlier this year also in January, 5 years later, when I was finishing up our '36 Schwinn DcurvedBR.  And then this happened....
> 
> View attachment 1737089
> 
> View attachment 1737090



Ha! It only took 5 years to make it a reality! I completely forgot about that old thread.


----------



## kzoflyer (Nov 21, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Any Manton & Smith
> DBRs Out there?



Here’s one. Forgot which CABEr owns it.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 21, 2022)

Sweet thread! I recently bought this Princeton badged dp harris. Any thoughts on how to figure out the year of this one?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

kzoflyer said:


> Here’s one. Forgot which CABEr owns it.
> View attachment 1737098


----------



## kzoflyer (Nov 21, 2022)

Here’s another pair of uncommon DBRs owned by a CABEr

Monark Rocket








And a 1937 Westfield built Elgin double bar. Very few of these around.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 22, 2022)

......I've had a few






36 Hawthorne 




38 Hawthorne 






36-7 Trojan badged 










Evolution of Rustmaster III












Some other CWCs


----------



## dogdart (Nov 22, 2022)

And some more....










36 Colson LWB 


Hot Rod Colson 


Fleetwood badged Huffman


Snyder


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

A few from my past.
36 Shelby
37 Elgin
41 Colson


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

Couple more..
38 Elgin
41 Rollfast


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

Patina edition..
38 Shelby
39 Hiawatha


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> A few from my past.
> 36 Shelby
> 37 Elgin
> 41 Colson
> ...



Love those fat fenders on the '36!


----------



## kzoflyer (Nov 23, 2022)

@rollfaster 
Love that 37 Elgin. The very uncommon Westfield build. Only seen three, one of which I posted the other day. I see your old bike is for sale again in Illinois.  Thought it looked like yours when I saw it. Anyone else have a Westfield built double bar like this? Or seen one that wasn’t Elgin badged?


From the for sale ad


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Couple more..
> 38 Elgin
> 41 Rollfast
> 
> ...



Beautiful bikes....but not quite (parallel) double bars,eh?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 23, 2022)

Saludos @ Todos.!!!.. ✌️  🤝  ✌️
1937.... W.flyer....DBRs.
Was mine for 1 day...But Now is in good hands.& home.!







BTW...I LOVE ALL THE DBRs. Bikes.!
In This Thread or Topic...
Keep it up Muchachones...VAMOS,VAMOS.!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Beautiful bikes....but not quite (parallel) double bars,eh?
> 
> View attachment 1737994



Yeah oops.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2022)

kzoflyer said:


> @rollfaster
> Love that 37 Elgin. The very uncommon Westfield build. Only seen three, one of which I posted the other day. I see your old bike is for sale again in Illinois.  Thought it looked like yours when I saw it. Anyone else have a Westfield built double bar like this? Or seen one that wasn’t Elgin badged?
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it was mine. It changed hands several times. Glad you noticed the frame, it is indeed kinda rare. I’ve seen two or three also. Westfield built B serial with grease zerks. That’s a deal for what he’s asking.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2022)

Murray built 1937 Elgin Oriole, Double-bar Rider, _"Curvey Cruiser"_🥰


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 25, 2022)

My CWC Roadmaster...does this count as a DBR guys?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> My CWC Roadmaster...does this count as a DBR guys?
> 
> View attachment 1739241
> 
> ...



Yup


----------



## Vdubber (Nov 28, 2022)

Keeping it going with my 36 CWC Roadmaster😎. Pics before and after house paint removal/tune up..


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2022)

Just came across this neat advertisement for the Iver Johnson.


$27.50  
Wow!
You can barely buy lunch for that now.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 6, 2022)

IJ


----------



## frampton (Dec 8, 2022)

Iver


----------



## tech549 (Dec 10, 2022)

old western flyer badged shelby


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I’d be tempted to chrome that saddle, and those rims.
> I mean, “ Chome on man!”
> If it don’t go, Chrome it!
> 🤣



Love these chrome frame bikes, BUT Chrome won't get you home... Love the old Road Masters... CrankIt...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I’d be tempted to chrome that saddle, and those rims.
> I mean, “ Chome on man!”
> If it don’t go, Chrome it!
> 🤣



Chome On? You're FUNNY MAN....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2022)

1936 Colson LWB DBR badged "Rustjunkie"
Fast bike- New running-gear/wheels, etc.🥰


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 22, 2022)

Fellow caber Jesus’s 38 Shelby


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2022)

There is a Lot of "double-Bars" with tanks, 
but are they still "Roadsters"???
Wonder, wonder, who could know, Who?
Give us the definition of Roadster...
1939 DELMAR of Simmons Hardware Store, by Colson mfg.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2022)

The short answer is;

Nope!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> The short answer is;
> 
> Nope!



The Merriam Webster definition of a Roadster is a "open top car that seats two"... So this would not apply unless it would be a bicycle built for 2....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> The Merriam Webster definition of a Roadster is a "open top car that seats two"... So this would not apply unless it would be a bicycle built for 2....



Nope


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2022)

~~~New Collegiate~  definition.
"A horse for riding or driving on roads"
2. A utility saddle horse.
3.) Lightweight Carriage.            **
4.) Auto with open body and baggage compartment.
So perhaps in terms of bicycles, very ambiguous. Lightweight Carriage I would use for it.  Assuming double bar roadsters are curved double bar bikes only and not moto, here is my 1936 Shelby Flyer.  Not lightweight though. 45lbs.


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't roadsters need someplace for fuel?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2022)

This from the 1938 Schwinn catalog.


Designated, The Double(Curved)Bar Roadster.



Whereas, the “Straight Bar” type is just considered a “Double Roadster”
So, I think it’s safe to say, that any Standard, Unequipped Double Bar frame style, is considered, a “Roadster”
Not to be confused with a, “Scorcher” 
We’ll leave that topic for another day. Lol!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 23, 2022)

The modern font looks like edited text version, (for word searching capability?). https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1938.html


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2022)

Ok, let me break out the original catalog, and let’s take a look?












Oh, yeah!
Original Schwinn literature say’s,
If it’s an unequipped model, it’s a,  “Roadster.”


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Don't roadsters need someplace for fuel?



I always thought the fuel was in the rider, especially when their all GASSED UP....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 23, 2022)

Here's 2 of my Shelby's 
One is original paint in blue and white the other one I repainted it!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2022)

Marty. Interesting how "Doublebar" was used for the bike with the straight lower bar and "Double Bar" for the twin curved tubes. Very confusing. Maybe should start a "Roadster" advertising thread. 1916 below, Looks pretty stripped and has a baggage compartment.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Marty. Interesting how "Doublebar" was used for the bike with the straight lower bar and "Double Bar" for the twin curved tubes. Very confusing. Maybe should start a "Roadster" advertising thread. 1916 below, Looks pretty stripped and has a baggage compartment.
> View attachment 1756797



BAGGAGE COMPARTMENT? Wow, Tool bag is what they are commonly referred to as... That's pretty funny stuff right there...


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2022)

20" Sized Colson and a couple of 26" Schwinns






Love'em
REC


----------



## JRE (Dec 26, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Here's 2 of my Shelby's
> One is original paint in blue and white the other one I repainted it!
> View attachment 1756781
> 
> ...



Love both of them but your blue one is exceptionally nice.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 1, 2023)

95% OG Paint


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 1, 2023)

I have a few.......
The one I ride the most is my 36 TriBar Hawthorne, OG paint. 1 of 3 known to exist.....


----------

